# AI with deca



## little e (Jan 28, 2012)

opinions on the best ai to block  Progesterone buildup while on test deca stack. Cabaser maybe but what mg per day.


----------



## redz (Jan 28, 2012)

AI's don`t block progesterone. You need caber or bromo for that.


----------



## GarlicChicken (Jan 28, 2012)

Yeah an ai won't block prolactin, but you will need one for the aromatization. How high are you running deca? I don't need any caber unless I go above 400mg/week. At that point I'm sure you could get away with .25 e3d. Tren is a different story though...I need .5 e3d for it.


----------



## little e (Jan 28, 2012)

Test 600mg a wk deca 500mg a wk with 50 mg a day of proviron. Last time i dropped the deca in wk 5 due to gyno sides,so this time I was thinking of adding cab but i am not sure what dose? Stats are 5'5" 235 17% bf and 40yrs young. Thanks


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 28, 2012)

.5mg e3d. also, why is this in the training journal section?


----------



## GarlicChicken (Jan 28, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> .5mg e3d. also, why is this in the training journal section?



This is what I would use too. But I must ask, how much/what kind of ai were you using last time when you had to drop it? Your problem was more likely than not estrogen related...most guys don't do bloodwork and wing it with the ai. This just happened to me. I was using 12.5 aromasin eod and turns out my estradiol was 4x the male range. Had to bump up to 25 2x a day. Lesson learned for me, gonna use adex on cycle and aromasin after because adex is more effective.


----------



## slam104 (Jan 29, 2012)

Guys, this post is a very good read, can someone let me know where I can get a hold of some caber. I'm about to start running deca. Thanks!!!


----------

